

 I am an experienced Startup CEO. Ask Me Anything. - shubhamharnal
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/c9mx6/by_request_i_am_an_experienced_startup_ceo_ama/

======
jack7890
_Q: Why do startups need so much money?_ _A: Salaries (imagine paying 2k x
month x person)_

Doesn't $24k/yr seem far too low to get quality talent?

~~~
spdy
i am pretty sure he talks about € not $

~~~
moolave
Yeap, he's based out in Finland.

~~~
angusgr
Lazywebs googling shows Finland doesn't have a universal minimum wage, but
that in 2008 salaries for the lowest paid jobs averaged €1600/mo.

So €2000/mo is not too far from what you'd expect "minimum wage" to be, equity
notwithstanding.

[http://www.finlandforthought.net/2008/07/14/no-minimum-
salar...](http://www.finlandforthought.net/2008/07/14/no-minimum-salary-but-
minimal-salaries/)

~~~
lkozma
It's worth mentioning that Finland is quite egalitarian, so the difference
between the "minimum wage" and a "decent wage" and a "very nice wage" are
pretty small. e2k is quite close to what can be earned as a programmer or
engineer at entry level at Big Co., so if a startup pays that it's not too
bad.

Also, these are not directly comparable to US salaries, because you get a lot
of things almost for free, which you'd have to pay for in US: education,
healthcare, transportation, sauna every day, etc.

~~~
anamax
> Also, these are not directly comparable to US salaries, because you get a
> lot of things almost for free, which you'd have to pay for in US: education,
> healthcare, transportation, sauna every day, etc.

Someone is paying for those things, so they're not free.

In terms of tax dollars per capita, the US is in the middle/top of the EU.
However, it looks like we get less for our tax dollars than EU folk do. It's
unclear how more US tax revenue would change that.

On the other hand, the US is significantly above the EU in terms of income and
GDP per capita.

------
japherwocky
why are you all so shy about hiring telecommuters?

------
zaph0d
Who are you really? Some detail about you and your achievements won't hurt.

~~~
igorhvr
His resume, from the article: <http://fi.linkedin.com/in/raminedarabiha>

